# Drawings



## bubforever (Apr 8, 2007)

Is it alright to post drawings as well? I already drew my orhcid and am trying to find a way to put it on the computer.


----------



## Ian (Apr 8, 2007)

Yea, that will be cool. The best way I can think is to scan it in...look forward to see some of your work!


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh of course! You can also photograph your drawing and post it up but scanning does yield better quality.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 8, 2007)

Sweet once we get this printer hooked up to the vista, i'll put it on. Eventually. :wink:

Also does anybody have any requests of mantids for me to draw? Might take some time though, be patient.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 11, 2007)

I would love a picture of the Orchid Mantis in a drawing.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 11, 2007)

or a lovely Chinese


----------



## bubforever (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll start on the Chinese tomorrow, i'll see if i can copy my orchid drawing at school. (still haven't got the printer/scanner yet.)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 11, 2007)

It must be wonderful to be able to draw. I can cut out almost anything with a pair of scissors on cloth, but give me a pencil and I hurt myself! Thanks so much! :wink:


----------



## bubforever (Apr 12, 2007)

Just started today. I'll try to have it done sometime in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## bubforever (Apr 20, 2007)

here it is, the scanner messed up the quality a bit. Enjoy.

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/[email protected]/0


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 20, 2007)

8) I love it!


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice


----------

